# ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users



## Bishop (Jan 17, 2000)

I just got off the phone with my tint guy (Llumar dealer) and he is saying the the Llumar tint that I have about on this forum (Llumar AT 35 GR SR HPR) will NOT match the factory tint on the rear and back windows on the treg.







He is saying that it is a true charcoal tint and does not have a green cast to it like I have heard. He said that if he puts it on, it will not match. I asked him if he actually had this film in stock and he said no. His idea was to re-tint the WHOLE vehicle so that it all matches.
Now, my first thought here was that he is just trying to get me to pay more $$$. I told him that I have researched this and that there are several people on a forum that have had this same tint applied and it matches fine, according to them. He still said that it won't match.
Should I find another dealer (not sure if there is another one around here), or is he correct and this tint really doesn't match.?
Thanks
Keith


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (Bishop)*

You have to ask for the GREEN version. Call Llumar yourself. The installer has no clue.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (Bishop)*

He is full of pure manure. 
I have the AT Lumar 35 green and it is a prefect match. I also went to one guy, who wanted to sell me the Charcoal, as it is more commonly used and easily available.
Another thing, the VW dealers who use my tint guy, all use AT Lumar 35 Green so tell him to stop lying !!!
Go to another tint shop.
Cy


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (cybulman)*

I have the Llumar 35-Green on my TOUAREG and it's a dead on match.
Your tint guy is feeding you a line of bull-pucky!


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (Bishop)*

Here you have an example of a perfect match with Llumar AT 35 Green Tint:
































When I went there they didn't know about the AT 35 and insisted about installing a "Formula one" tint but I spoke to the Llumar representative and he sent a whole roll to the shop.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bishop (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (12johnny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12johnny* »_
When I went there they didn't know about the AT 35 and insisted about installing a "Formula one" tint but I spoke to the Llumar representative and he sent a whole roll to the shop.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats the _real_ problem we're dealing with here. He (the tint guy) said he does not have any AT35 GR SR HPR (thats the GREEN stuff, right??) in stock. When I asked him if he could get it, he said "NO." "Not for one vehicle, only two windows at that." He just doesn't want to mess with it, IMO.
This is the only Llumar shop around (that I have found, and I have called everywhere.)
When you said that the Llumar guy sent a roll to the shop, was this a freebie, or did he charge the shop? How much tint is in a roll? (trying to figure out why he said he wouldn't order any for just one vehicle.)


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (Bishop)*

What he did was to send the whole roll to the shop and they charged me the amount that we spoke (around $90). I don't know how much was the roll (I guess the shop was charged for it... or not?) or how long are them







But if you talk to the Llumar representative of your area I think that they can send the AT 35 to the shop, as there are lots of Touaregs running in the country.
Here you have my "old" post, with lots of details.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1508635







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (12johnny)*

Talk to LeweyB; I remember him saying something about buying a roll.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

The Lumar AT35 Green was developed specifically FOR the T-reg. It matches perfectly. Don't believe him- if you like his work demand he get the right film for your car. No reason to put a second layer on unless you want darker windows all around.


----------



## madeindueschland (Aug 4, 2004)

I just did mine last week....PERFECT MATCH looks awesome...


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_Talk to LeweyB; I remember him saying something about buying a roll. 

I bought two rolls, and 14 people have received and installed it, matches perfectly.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_
I bought two rolls, and 14 people have received and installed it, matches perfectly.

Do you any left? How much?
Thanks!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (Bishop)*

Nope , but if you guys can round up 7 people total, I can get another roll, if the guy doesnt kill me..


----------



## techlogik (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (Leweyb)*

12Johnny.....me likey...
I am gonna hook that up and get mine tinted with that....very nice....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (Leweyb)*

Lewey...why all this fussn' and fartn'...any good tint shop can order it?
It's not in short supply. My local Lumar distributor told me it was made for the T-Reg and is well supplies across the USA. 
Cy


----------



## peterbhere (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (cybulman)*

My local distributor also told me it's immediately available. The problem seems to be with the tint shops...they don't wanna buy an entire roll to do one vehicle. I've contacted three local shops. The first two said they can get it but didn't want to for just one vehicle. I got the local distributor to talk directly to the third shop. They will do it but are trying very hard to push a metallized film they say also matches the Touareg green.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Lewey...why all this fussn' and fartn'...any good tint shop can order it?
It's not in short supply. My local Lumar distributor told me it was made for the T-Reg and is well supplies across the USA. 
Cy

fussn' and fartn'...thats good...
My guys round here wouldnt ring in a roll for me and another friend, so I had to order a roll from out of state through LLumar and another dealer they felt would help us. I did it once so I could get done, and had no prob finding others here who wanted some, as they had similar experiences, or just wanted to feel confident that it was the right stuff and would match. I can't tell you how many ppl said its smoke, AND ITS NOT.
I got another roll as a friend got his truck and once again, no one around here wanted to help.
But I like the fussn' and fartn' comment, I wonder how many times I can inject it into conversation over the next week


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (Leweyb)*

Lewey...we is from Texas...we express ourselves!
All Lumar distributors have these in stock...and the T-Reggers have jumped on them..."Like a duck on a june bug"!








Nough said!
Cy


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (Leweyb)*

I also ordered from Leweyb and it's a perfect match. The installer got some fuzz from around the weather strippping under one of the pieces though, so I think he needs to redo it, b/c there's a bubble around it. Otherwise a very good experience.
Stu


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (cybulman)*

God Bless Texas...send some Barbeque will ya! And some green chiles

Its so quiet here in Long Boat Key I can hear a mouse Pi55in on cotton.
Now your diggin where theres clams.


----------



## Ch0p (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (peterbhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peterbhere* »_My local distributor also told me it's immediately available. The problem seems to be with the tint shops...they don't wanna buy an entire roll to do one vehicle. I've contacted three local shops. The first two said they can get it but didn't want to for just one vehicle. I got the local distributor to talk directly to the third shop. They will do it but are trying very hard to push a metallized film they say also matches the Touareg green.

I just had my windows done. I originally called Llumar directly to get the the name and number of someone local who carried it. Called him, met with him last Thursday (he didn't have any on hand, but I wanted to meet with him anyway to see his 'work') ... he made a quick call to confirm AT 35 GR was right and they promptly shipped him a roll. He made no hesitation or seem to care about what it was going to cost him.
So met with him again this past Tuesday at a local shop (he works on the road out/at different shops) and BAM! 20 minutes and $80 later it was all done. We were BOTH impressed how well it matched ... also that was the first time that he had even seen a tint that color. He told me flat out that his next step was going to local VW dealerships to drop off some business cards








I'll post some pics if I get a chance.
Don't know if others are aware (I've never had tinted windows in any of my other cars, so I didn't), but he recommended that a window cleaner without ammonia be used on the tint. He said places auto stores sell stuff that is specifically made for tinted windows, etc.
- AJ


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Yo lewey, I still havent gotten that tint I bought from you done on my egg... Things have been busy...


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (Leweyb)*

Lewyeb my man...I have a standing open invite for any VWhoretexers especially Doc Spock...If you're ever in Texas...Eddie Deen or Sonny Bryan's Smokehouse is on me...some fine entertainment at The Lodge or Men's Club...all you can eat tooo!!!















Stop watching the *****cats and cotton on Laawwng Eyelund....go across the Throgs Neck Bridge...live life!








Cy


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (Ch0p)*

I'm very happy too with my tint... when I drive now cars without the windows tinted I feel like... without sunglasses in a hot summer day!!


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (Ch0p)*

I just called Ch0p's tint guy after seeing his tint job. It really does look awesome. I will post some pix of this guy's work if anyone is interested. Apparently he has a bunch of shops he works out of in the greater Boston area.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: ATTN: Llumar AT 35 GR tint users (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Lewyeb my man...I have a standing open invite for any VWhoretexers especially Doc Spock...If you're ever in Texas...Eddie Deen or Sonny Bryan's Smokehouse is on me...some fine entertainment at The Lodge or Men's Club...all you can eat tooo!!!















Stop watching the *****cats and cotton on Laawwng Eyelund....go across the Throgs Neck Bridge...live life!








Cy

Howdee partner Cy, thanks for the invite. Maybe I'll take you up on it one day. Nuf (not nough) said.


----------

